# Looking For A Turkey Hunt in Northville Area



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Hoping to connect with a land owner within 30 minutes of Northville who is looking for someone to do work around their property in exchange for turkey hunting privileges. Hunting lease ok also.
I bow and/or gun hunt. 

Thanks in advance,
L & O


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Get ahold of my brother. He has a lot of ground around there and he’s a pretty fair turkey hunter. Dan - 248.721.3153


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Bump. Still looking if you know a land owner that wants to trade turkey hunting rights for help/labor on property.

L & O


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Bump. Would appreciate and leads. Besides trading labor, would be open to a lease or splitting meat or any kind of combination.
Prefer gun hunting, but have been successful with crossbow so can bow hunt an area where gun hunting isn't possible or preferred by land owner.
Thanks in advance,
L & O


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Bump


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Thanks for looking. Looking now for this fall or next spring. Still hoping to find a nearby land owner who wants to trade turkey hunting for my help with projects. Have chainsaw, will travel.

L & O


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

bump


----------



## Daveman (Dec 28, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> bump


I know it's not private, but there are quite a few turkey in Proud Lake Rec Area, that's within a half hour of Northville.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Daveman said:


> I know it's not private, but there are quite a few turkey in Proud Lake Rec Area, that's within a half hour of Northville.


Thanks.
I am going to stick with private land because I want to be able to hunt the entire 1st or 2nd hunt in the spring and anywhere private in YY in the fall.
Also, the way I hunt, I want to hunt private. I target only the toms with the long beards. It's just what I decided to do about 15 years ago. Part of my scouting is putting out cameras and I would do that only on private land. Land owner observations certainly help with camera placement.
While this may make me sound like the despicable trophy hunter, we eat all the turkey meat and a single tom doesn't last long. In fact, I make an excellent wild turkey pot pie that a land owner may want to try. I can also throw in some venison is that helps me land hunting rights.

L & O


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Bump.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Yep, me again. Still hoping to earn or pay for turkey hunting in my area. Strongly prefer to do some type of outside work to be able to hunt.

L & O


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

tried going door to door?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

sureshot006 said:


> tried going door to door?


No, I was hoping to avoid that. Looking like that is what I need to do. Thanks for the reply.

L & O


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> No, I was hoping to avoid that. Looking like that is what I need to do. Thanks for the reply.
> 
> L & O


My brother's friend is in the western part of the state and through door to door (and some traded salmon) has access to roughly 7k acres... its work and probably a lot of rejection but man has it paid off for him.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

sureshot006 said:


> ) has access to roughly 7k acres................


Wow.

So is he in the 70" Club ?

L & O


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Cant pretend to know what 70" club is


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

A spin off from the deer hunting 700 Club. Your 5 best scoring turkeys totaling 70".
So an average of 14" per bird. Tough to do in the SLP. With all NLP or UP birds it would be very difficult. 
CBM scoring.

L & O


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Bumping again. Still looking for some birds close to home. 
Willing to work for hunting rights, will lease, will trade venison, etc. 
Background in farming, chainsaw work, foodplots and various habitat work.

L & O


----------



## grousebaby (Aug 7, 2013)

L&O, any way to PM you on this forum?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

grousebaby said:


> L&O, any way to PM you on this forum?


I just sent you a pm(personal message). If new to you, at the top "inbox".

L & O


----------

